

Eliezer's started updating Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality - benhamner
http://hpmor.com/chapter/90

======
csense
Spoilers. Can a mod point this to the [http://hpmor.com/](http://hpmor.com/)
root so unfamiliar readers don't get them?

